# eXtreme Power Supply Calculator update



## mnemonik23 (Oct 23, 2006)

*eXtreme Power Supply Calculator Mega Update:* ATI R600 and GeForce 8800 GTX, Intel Quad CPUs and latest processors from AMD and Intel!

The following changes were made:

*Graphics Cards:*

- added GeForce 8800GTX - power consumption data is based on a few online sources (wattage value is proximal, not final)
- added ATI R600 - power consumption data is based on a few online sources (wattage value is proximal, not final)
- added ATI Radeon X1300 XT
- added ATI Radeon X1650 Pro
- added Radeon X1900XT (R580+ 256MB)
- added ATI Radeon X1950 Pro

*Processors:*

- added AMD Opteron 165 1800 MHz Denmark 1.30v
- added AMD Opteron 165 1800 MHz Denmark 1.35v
- added AMD Opteron 170 2000 MHz Denmark 1.30v
- added AMD Opteron 170 2000 MHz Denmark 1.35v
- added AMD Opteron 175 2200 MHz Denmark 1.30v
- added AMD Opteron 175 2200 MHz Denmark 1.35v
- added AMD Opteron 180 2400 MHz Denmark 1.30v
- added AMD Opteron 180 2400 MHz Denmark 1.35v
- added AMD Athlon 64 X2 5400+ 2800 MHz AM2 Windsor
- added AMD Athlon 64 X2 5600+ 2800 MHz AM2 Windsor
- added AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+ 3000 MHz AM2 Windsor
- added Opteron 1210 1800 MHz Santa Ana
- added Opteron 1212 2000 MHz Santa Ana
- added Opteron 1214 2200 MHz Santa Ana
- added Opteron 1216 2400 MHz Santa Ana
- added Opteron 1218 2600 MHz Santa Ana
- added Opteron 1220 SE 2800 MHz Santa Ana

- added Socket F AMD

- added AMD Athlon 64 FX-70 2600 MHz Windsor
- added AMD Athlon 64 FX-72 2800 MHz Windsor
- added AMD Athlon 64 FX-74 3000 MHz Windsor
- added Opteron 2210 1800 MHz Santa Rosa
- added Opteron 2210 HE 1800 MHz Santa Rosa
- added Opteron 2212 2000 MHz Santa Rosa
- added Opteron 2212 HE 2000 MHz Santa Rosa
- added Opteron 2214 2200 MHz Santa Rosa
- added Opteron 2214 HE 2200 MHz Santa Rosa
- added Opteron 2216 2400 MHz Santa Rosa
- added Opteron 2216 HE 2400 MHz Santa Rosa
- added Opteron 2218 2600 MHz Santa Rosa
- added Opteron 2220 SE 2800 MHz Santa Rosa
- added Opteron 8212 2000 MHz Santa Rosa
- added Opteron 8212 HE 2000 MHz Santa Rosa
- added Opteron 8214 2200 MHz Santa Rosa
- added Opteron 8214 HE 2200 MHz Santa Rosa
- added Opteron 8216 2400 MHz Santa Rosa
- added Opteron 8216 HE 2400 MHz Santa Rosa
- added Opteron 8218 2600 MHz Santa Rosa
- added Opteron 8220 SE 2800 MHz Santa Rosa

- added Intel Xeon 7150N 3500 MHz Tulsa
- added Intel Xeon 5148 2330 MHz Woodcrest
- added Intel Xeon 5310 1600 MHz Clovertown
- added Intel Xeon 5320 1860 MHz Clovertown
- added Intel Xeon 5345 2330 MHz Clovertown
- added Intel Xeon 5355 2660 MHz Clovertown

- added Intel Core 2 Quadro Q6600 2400 MHz Conroe
- added Intel Core 2 Extreme QX6700 2660 MHz Conroe
- added Intel Xeon 3040 1860 MHz Allendale
- added Intel Xeon 3050 2130 MHz Allendale
- added Intel Xeon 3060 2400 MHz Conroe
- added Intel Xeon 3070 2660 MHz Conroe
- added Intel Xeon 3110 2130 MHz Kentsfield
- added Intel Xeon 3120 2400 MHz Kentsfield

*eXtreme Power Supply Calculator*


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 23, 2006)

Cool tool - says I need 425W.  Doesn't mention the peak rail loads (needed for the X1900XTX, from what I understand).


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 23, 2006)

says i need 318watts,cool i have a 430watt.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 23, 2006)

says I need 490w.  Wow thats good that I have a 550


----------



## Canuto (Oct 23, 2006)

I need 337W i have 550 so cool


----------



## Boneface (Oct 24, 2006)

292 for me


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 24, 2006)

Damn my school has that website blocked.....


----------



## Canuto (Oct 24, 2006)

How come?


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 24, 2006)

:shadedshu Because they are *****S like that.


----------



## b1lk1 (Oct 24, 2006)

These tools are not very useful since they don't take many other factors into account and they never take efficiency into account.


----------



## zekrahminator (Oct 24, 2006)

Only thing I'd want to add to that tool is the required 12 volt rail strength, that's a major factor when it comes to buying a new PSU. It says I need 272W, my 430W TT has me covered . If I were to upgrade to an X1900XT, it says I'd need 313W and doesn't mention anything about the necessary rails. Just out of curiosity, think I could run an X1900XT on a system like mine (18A on the 12 volt rail) ?


----------



## Chewy (Oct 24, 2006)

280w I got 420w with 32 amps on my duel rail. 

  307w (cpu @ 85%) 326w (cpu @ 100%) if I got my conroe system... Wounder if my psu would hold up if I used it in a conroe system for 4 months? I need to make cuts where I can imos (not the best place to make cuts eh but since I already have this psu.) Nope 336watts at 80% my psu will put out, better get a new one.

 18 amps I think you need more for the xt, my 1900gt recomends 30 amps.


----------



## mnemonik23 (Oct 24, 2006)

b1lk1 said:


> These tools are not very useful since they don't take many other factors into account and they never take efficiency into account.


Would you be so kind and provide more details on many other factors?

btw, Amperes per rails - work in progress


----------



## Demos_sav (Nov 5, 2006)

350W for me. I have 400w. Is that ok or should I upgrade?


----------



## Frick (Nov 5, 2006)

b1lk1 said:


> These tools are not very useful since they don't take many other factors into account and they never take efficiency into account.



At least it gives you a hint on how much power you need..

OK, I need 470W, it says.. WIth a 7900GTX.


----------



## pt (Nov 5, 2006)

mine eats 345w, but this thing lacks the gfx card overclock


----------



## mnemonik23 (Nov 15, 2006)

*eXtreme PSU Calculator Update*

*November 15, 2006*


The following changes were made: 

*Graphics Cards:*

- added ATI X1650 XT
- updated NVIDIA GeForce 7900 GS
- updated NVIDIA GeForce 7900 GT
- updated NVIDIA GeForce 7600 GT

*Motherboards:* 

- added new motherboards field with ability to select the following types:
  Regular - Desktop
  High End - Desktop
  Regular - Server
  High End - Server

*PCI-e Crads:* 

- added PCI-e x1 card
- added PCI-e x4 card
- added PCI-e x8 card
- added PCI-e x16 card

*Pumps:* 

- added Danger Den MAG II Limited Edition
- added Swiftech MCP355
- added Thermaltake Aquabay M5

*Water Cooling Kits:* 

- added Thermaltake Symphony CL-W0040
- added Thermaltake Symphony Mini CL-W0077
- added Zalman Reserator 2

*Fans:* 

- added 250mm LED fan

*Print Page:*

- updated print page with above components

eXtreme Power Supply Calculator


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Nov 15, 2006)

I like people who register just to spam a linky to their site/program/etc. However:

390W for my old system. And 305 for my new setup, it's RAM isn't listed though, should add another 10-15W (Selected DDR2) Both are at stock speeds and 100% utilization. As for the new system I took a 7900GT though I'm not 100% sure yet that I'm buying that.

I expected both systems to waste more energy...


----------



## devinXkillyou (Nov 15, 2006)

mine quotes 310w while i have a 450w psu. nice, good calculator


----------



## pt (Nov 15, 2006)

it says that my amd 3000@2700mhz consumes more than 300w
wrong


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 16, 2006)

*bah*

this has confirmed my suspicion. says i need 564 watts which actually makes sense cause im running 550 watt and it shuts off on me sometimes and beeps at me. regardless ive got the 700w ocz on its way so i can go crossfire. about time!


----------



## pt (Nov 16, 2006)

Easy Rhino said:


> this has confirmed my suspicion. says i need 564 watts which actually makes sense cause im running 550 watt and it shuts off on me sometimes and beeps at me. regardless ive got the 700w ocz on its way so i can go crossfire. about time!



wich are your sys specs?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 16, 2006)

*oh*



pt said:


> wich are your sys specs?



weird that my system specs dropdown thing isnt coming up.

anyway, ive got athlon x2 +3800, 2 gigs ddr400, radeon xpress200 mobo, x1800xt (625/750)overclocked to 675/792, a dvd burner, 160 gig segate barracuda drive and a 550 watt coolmax psu which is currently dieing. 

upgrades coming in are the xpress 3200 mobo (for true crossfire and a far superior 939 mobo) and 700 watt ocz psu for when i get my second ati card.


----------



## nick_1992 (Nov 17, 2006)

if u sellect every thing u need 13282 watts!!!!! rofl lol


----------



## pt (Nov 17, 2006)

Easy Rhino said:


> weird that my system specs dropdown thing isnt coming up.
> 
> anyway, ive got athlon x2 +3800, 2 gigs ddr400, radeon xpress200 mobo, x1800xt (625/750)overclocked to 675/792, a dvd burner, 160 gig segate barracuda drive and a 550 watt coolmax psu which is currently dieing.
> 
> upgrades coming in are the xpress 3200 mobo (for true crossfire and a far superior 939 mobo) and 700 watt ocz psu for when i get my second ati card.



i doubt that your your stem would consume 500w  

(you have to check it dor other ppl to see it in usercp


----------



## Slater (Nov 17, 2006)

Easy Rhino said:


> weird that my system specs dropdown thing isnt coming up.
> 
> anyway, ive got athlon x2 +3800, 2 gigs ddr400, radeon xpress200 mobo, x1800xt (625/750)overclocked to 675/792, a dvd burner, 160 gig segate barracuda drive and a 550 watt coolmax psu which is currently dieing.
> 
> upgrades coming in are the xpress 3200 mobo (for true crossfire and a far superior 939 mobo) and 700 watt ocz psu for when i get my second ati card.



Click the "Show system specs" checkbox


----------



## mnemonik23 (Nov 17, 2006)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> I like people who register just to spam a linky to their site/program/etc....


If you feel this way please contact the administrator to remove or block this topic and I will stop posting calculator updates on tech Power Up forum.


----------



## Demos_sav (Nov 21, 2006)

*Wow!!!*

Mu current setup needs about 360W but my dream machine would need 2620W. OMG!!


----------



## drade (Nov 21, 2006)

Says i need about 479w, Im all set


----------



## Grings (Nov 21, 2006)

267W , i dont think so somehow


----------



## DudesBoss (Jan 4, 2007)

says i require 535 watts, which is about right , lucky i got a thermaltake 700watt psu.


----------



## Demos_sav (Jan 4, 2007)

Says I need 434W but I only have 400W PSU.How is that possible ?

 It's time for me to upgrade.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 4, 2007)

251W on my vista test rig, when it has a 520W powerstream  awesome.


----------



## mnemonik23 (Jan 4, 2007)

Demos_sav said:


> Says I need 434W but I only have 400W PSU.How is that possible ?
> 
> It's time for me to upgrade.



You are fine. The calculator produces results based on ALL components running at 100%, which is a bit overhead


----------



## sampofin (Jan 4, 2007)

*843w*

843w and i just bought be quiet dark power pro 750w 
shit happens


----------



## tweakboy (Jan 4, 2007)

Very good info ,, thanks for all the detail buddz,


----------



## Mussels (Jan 4, 2007)

Just so taht people know, the numbers from the calculator are peak output, which means everything at 100% (which never really happens, closest is when you first power the PC on)

So if it says your PC needs 434W and you have 400W, it would run fine, but you'd possibly hit cold boot issues with the PC not wanting to turn on over the next 12 months as the PSU weakens a bit.


----------



## mnemonik23 (Feb 26, 2007)

*February 25, 2007*

eXtreme Power Supply Calculator Update.

The following changes were made: 

*Graphics Cards:* 

- added NVIDIA 8800 GTS

*CPUs:* 

- added AMD Socket S1 

- added Intel Core 2 Duo E4300
- added AMD Athlon 64 X2 4000+ 2000 MHz AM2 Brisbane
- added AMD Athlon 64 X2 4400+ 2200 MHz AM2 Brisbane
- added AMD Athlon 64 X2 4800+ 2400 MHz AM2 Brisbane
- added AMD Athlon 64 X2 5000+ 2000 MHz AM2 Brisbane
- added AMD Turion 64 MK-36 2000 MHz Richmond
- added AMD Turion 64 X2 TL-50 1600 MHz Taylor
- added AMD Turion 64 X2 TL-52 1600 MHz Trinidad
- added AMD Turion 64 X2 TL-56 1800 MHz Trinidad
- added AMD Turion 64 X2 TL-60 2000 MHz Trinidad
- added AMD Turion 64 X2 TL-64 2200 MHz Trinidad

*New version with amperes is in a final stage of testing!* 

http://www.extreme.outervision.com


----------



## magibeg (Feb 26, 2007)

I made the computer that i planned on eventually building at it said i needed 1024 watts. Not good considering i was planning on using a 700 watt OCZ ps 


Apparently with just a E6300 and a mother i'm using 236 watts? seems a littl steep


----------



## WarEagleAU (Feb 26, 2007)

321W for me. My 600W Extreme Power by Cooler Master has me covered.


----------



## mnemonik23 (Feb 26, 2007)

magibeg said:


> I made the computer that i planned on eventually building at it said i needed 1024 watts. Not good considering i was planning on using a 700 watt OCZ ps
> 
> 
> Apparently with just a E6300 and a mother i'm using 236 watts? seems a littl steep


You probably selected a dual CPU setup 
E6300 is a single dual core CPU.


----------



## magibeg (Feb 26, 2007)

Ah thanks man, my bad.


----------



## pt (Feb 26, 2007)

my beloved athlon 3000+ am2 is still missing
aswell the 3200+


----------



## mnemonik23 (Feb 27, 2007)

pt said:


> my beloved athlon 3000+ am2 is still missing
> aswell the 3200+



Have no idea how did I miss them... Too many things to take care of 

Athlon 64 3000+ Orleans
Athlon 64 3200+ Orleans

and

Athlon 64 3500+ Lima
Athlon 64 3800+ Lima

will be added with next update.


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Feb 27, 2007)

They need to add the 65W Athlon X2 series to there site.


----------



## Alec§taar (Feb 27, 2007)

Sasqui said:


> Cool tool - says I need 425W.  Doesn't mention the peak rail loads (needed for the X1900XTX, from what I understand).



Heh, I ran this w/ my buddy Mike @ his place the other nite, & we calc'd my system (he'd seen it earlier that day/yesterday, because he wanted to compare my case (Antec SuperLanBoy) to one he just got that's on its way UPS, a Lian Li)... & it came up:

429 watts MAX power consumption & ALL parts @ FULL LOAD!



* I happen to run an ANTEC SmartPower 2.0 500 watt unit in this bear too... I have a 71 watt 'leeway'...

(IMO, I designed fairly well on this note of POWER!)

This site's kind of cool because you can ALTER LOADS/PEAKS/LOWS on all your peripherals, fans, hdd's, floppies, Cd/Dvd, vidcard YOU NAME IT (and very current, as JoshMcMillan notes above, just updated!).

* Wild stuff, good site, very cool post!

APK

P.S.=> We've been checking out power supplies for him is why... he has his eye on a HIPER unit, a Thermaltake unit, a Corsair unit, & a Mushkin unit... model #'s elude me, but all HOT stuff (over 550 watt range, into 650, dual to quad rails setups, Power Factor Correction & Sag/Spike protection, capacitor types used, fan types used, heatsink types used, & also some w/ heatpipes (ZALMAN) & I am getting a regular "re-education" via his research in an area of PC hardware I am NOT the strongest in, in Power Supplies!)... apk


----------



## psychomage343 (Feb 27, 2007)

it says i need 638watts??? odd i've got an fsp500 watt rated at 460 continuous and have been rock solid stable for like a year now, and i just added 6 hi perf 120mm fans to the mix with leds? i'm not sure that's accurate

scratch that it's now 338 for my rig, i added 2 pcix16 cards cause i can't read engrish so that's good i got 500 or 460 available total which is good.


----------



## pt (Feb 27, 2007)

gfx overclock would be a good add aswell


----------



## mnemonik23 (Feb 27, 2007)

Joshmcmillan said:


> They need to add the 65W Athlon X2 series to there site.



Joshmcmillan, these are the X2s that consumes 65W and are listed in the calculator:

AMD Athlon 64 X2 4000+ HE 2000 MHz AM2 Windsor
AMD Athlon 64 X2 4000+ 2000 MHz AM2 Brisbane
AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+ HE 2200 MHz AM2 Windsor
AMD Athlon 64 X2 4400+ HE 2200 MHz AM2 Windsor
AMD Athlon 64 X2 4400+ 2200 MHz AM2 Brisbane
AMD Athlon 64 X2 4600+ HE 2400 MHz AM2 Windsor
AMD Athlon 64 X2 4800+ HE 2400 MHz AM2 Windsor
AMD Athlon 64 X2 4800+ 2400 MHz AM2 Brisbane
AMD Athlon 64 X2 5000+ 2600 MHz AM2 Brisbane

Are you referring to any other processors that are not listed? If so, please let me know which exactly CPUs so I can check them out.




pt said:


> gfx overclock would be a good add aswell


It is hard to create a generic OC engine for all video cards since they use different rails: 12v, 3.3v and 5v. If you guys have any ideas - let's discuss it! I certainly will dedicate more time for video cards OC research in the nearest future.


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Feb 27, 2007)

You need to add:

AM2 Athlon 64 X2 65W : 3800


----------



## _33 (Feb 28, 2007)

Says I need 530watts at 100% load everything, and I got a 600 watts.  So, when I'll get a X1950XT or XTX, I'll be at the limit!


----------



## mnemonik23 (Mar 26, 2007)

*eXtreme Power Supply Calculator v2.5 has been released!*

*March 25, 2007*

*eXtreme Power Supply Calculator v2.5 has been released!*


The eXtreme Power Supply Calculator v2.5 now consists of the Lite and Pro versions:
Lite version has only Recommended Wattage.
*Pro* version has Recommended Wattage plus *Amperes per +12V, +5V and +3.3V*. 


The following changes were made: 

*Graphics Cards:*

- added NVIDIA GeForce 7300 GT
- added NVIDIA GeForce 7900 GT 512MB

Temporary removed ATI FireGL and NVIDIA Quadro FX cards. The complete list of professional video cards from ATI and NVIDIA will be included in next update. 


*CPUs:*

- added Intel Core 2 Duo E6420 2130 MHz Conroe
- added Intel Core 2 Duo E6320 1860 MHz Conroe
- added Intel Core 2 Duo E4400 2000 MHz Allendale

- added AMD Athlon 64 3000+ 1800 MHz Orleans
- added AMD Athlon 64 3200+ 2000 MHz Orleans
- added AMD Athlon 64 3500+ EE 2200 MHz Lima
- added AMD Athlon 64 3800+ EE 2400 MHz Lima
- added AMD Athlon 64 X2 3600+ EE 2000 MHz AM2 Windsor
- added AMD Athlon 64 X2 3600+ EE 1900 MHz AM2 Brisbane
- added AMD Athlon 64 X2 5000+ EE 2600 MHz AM2 Windsor
- added AMD Athlon 64 X2 5200+ EE 2600 MHz AM2 Windsor

*Tec Coolers:*

- added CoolIT Systems Freezone - added CoolIT Systems Eliminator 

*PCI Cards:* 

- added PCI SATA RAID Card 


eXtreme Power Supply Calculator


----------



## mnemonik23 (Mar 26, 2007)

Folks,

I'd like to hear your opinions on the symbolic fee for the Pro version access.
I realize that many of you will not be happy to pay even that small amount. But I also hope you realize how much time and research we (me and my associate) contribute to keep the eXtreme Power Supply Calculator up to date with latest components. 
This fee will help us to cover the expenses for research and computer components that we buy for independent testing (Yes, we do buy stuff with our own money).

I'm open to your suggestions. Please let me know what you think about it, especially your concerns. If you have anything to say about it, just throw it in!

If you don't want to post here for any reason, feel free to send an email via our contact form here: http://www.extreme.outervision.com/contact.jsp


Thank You and Best Regards,
mnemonik23


----------



## Namslas90 (Mar 26, 2007)

"Symbolic fee"!!  At $99.00 a year I could pay someone to calculate it for me, or just buy a freind a six pack.  Thanks for taking a good tool out of the hands of most of your future customers.  The people who use your calculator the most, are teenagers who can't afford your fee.  

Why not just sell advertising to PSU manufactures that sell PSU that match the required calculation recomendation from your calculator.  Link the calculator user to the proper PSU site.


----------



## mnemonik23 (Mar 26, 2007)

Namslas90 said:


> "Symbolic fee"!!  At $99.00 a year I could pay someone to calculate it for me, or just buy a freind a six pack.  Thanks for taking a good tool out of the hands of most of your future customers.  The people who use your calculator the most, are teenagers who can't afford your fee.
> 
> Why not just sell advertising to PSU manufactures that sell PSU that match the required calculation recomendation from your calculator.  Link the calculator user to the proper PSU site.


Namslas90, sorry I didn't explain it better: by symbolic fee I meant $2.95.
I agree with you on a yearly fee and will review it today. May I ask you what would you like it to be?


----------



## Namslas90 (Mar 26, 2007)

mnemonik23 said:


> Namslas90, sorry I didn't explain it better: by symbolic fee I meant $2.95.
> I agree with you on a yearly fee and will review it today. May I ask you what would you like it to be?



I live in California and only know of a few teenagers with Credit cards or Pay pal accounts.  Parents are not likely to give up a credit card # for $2.95, every time their child wants to use your calculator.

No fee, Sell advertising from PSU manufactures in order to get matched up with the customers, who use your calculator.  Match them by the results of the calculations to a recomended PSU.  It should be a 'no brainer' with all the new confusing power requirements comming up with the new components available.  PSU sellers or manufacturers should be more than willing to either buy your calculator for their customers or pay you to recomend the customers to them.


----------



## PyroInc (Mar 26, 2007)

lol It says that I need 737w lol I have a 650 bfg tech power supply.  Maybe I do need that 800 or 1000 power supply


----------



## mnemonik23 (Mar 26, 2007)

Namslas90 said:


> I live in California and only know of a few teenagers with Credit cards or Pay pal accounts.  Parents are not likely to give up a credit card # for $2.95, every time their child wants to use your calculator.
> 
> No fee, Sell advertising from PSU manufactures in order to get matched up with the customers, who use your calculator.  Match them by the results of the calculations to a recomended PSU.  It should be a 'no brainer' with all the new confusing power requirements comming up with the new components available.  PSU sellers or manufacturers should be more than willing to either buy your calculator for their customers or pay you to recomend the customers to them.



It's not that easy with PSU manufactures as you think. We already went thought this before.

Why would an average teenager need 365 days access? That yearly amount was designed towards companies and small shops that build PCs. If you upgrade you computer twice a year, isn't less than a $6 considered cheap?


----------



## Namslas90 (Mar 26, 2007)

mnemonik23 said:


> It's not that easy with PSU manufactures as you think. We already went thought this before.
> 
> Why would an average teenager need 365 days access? That yearly amount was designed towards companies and small shops that build PCs. If you upgrade you computer twice a year, isn't less than a $6 considered cheap?



Not when $6 will get you that upgrade you want!!  They can always come here and ask TPU members, were're prety good at this!!
Well, let's just see how it goes.   I for one will no longer be using your calculator.  Never realy needed to anyways it was just convenient.


----------



## mnemonik23 (Mar 26, 2007)

Namslas90 said:


> Not when $6 will get you that upgrade you want!!  They can always come here and ask TPU members, were're prety good at this!!
> Well, let's just see how it goes.   I for one will no longer be using your calculator.  Never realy needed to anyways it was just convenient.


It's your opinion and I appreciate it. Btw, the Lite version is still free and users will not be charged for it.


----------



## mnemonik23 (May 3, 2007)

*May 2, 2007 - eXtreme Power Supply Calculator Update*

*May 2, 2007* 


*eXtreme Power Supply Calculator Update*


The following changes were made: 

*Pro version:* 

Added recommended Uninterruptible Power Supply (UPS) rating.

*Lite and Pro versions:* 

- added NVIDIA 8600 GTS graphics card
- added Intel Core 2 Extreme QX6800 2930 MHz Kentsfield
- added Ultra ChillTec Thermo Electric CPU Cooler


eXtreme Power Supply Calculator


----------



## theonetruewill (May 3, 2007)

I need 269 watts and I've got a ...600watt


----------



## mnemonik23 (May 22, 2007)

*eXtreme Power Supply Calculator Update - 5/22/2007*

*May 22, 2007* 

*eXtreme Power Supply Calculator Update*

The following changes were made in Lite and Pro versions:

*Video Cards*

- added ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT
- added NVIDIA GeForce 8800 Ultra
- added NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTX (626/2000)
- added NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GT
- added NVIDIA GeForce 8500 GT

*CPUs*

- added Intel Core 2 Duo E6650 2330 MHz Conroe
- added Intel Core 2 Duo E6750 2660 MHz Conroe
- added Intel Itanium 2 9052 1600 MHz Montecito

eXtreme Power Supply Calculator


----------



## d44ve (May 22, 2007)

I need 53 watts =(


----------



## pt (May 22, 2007)

i need 322
it's right i think


----------



## mnemonik23 (Jul 22, 2007)

*July 21, 2007*

*eXtreme Power Supply Calculator Update*

The following changes were made in Lite and Pro versions: 

*RAM:* 

- added DDR3 SDRAM

*Drives:*

- added DRAM and Flash SSDs (Solid State Drive)

*Liquid cooling:* 

- added Gigabyte GBT Pump
- added D-TEK DB-1 Pump
- added D-TEK PT DDCT-01s Custom Delrin DDC Pump
- added D-TEK DTC-D5 Vario Pump
- added XSPC DC1000 Pump
- added XSPC DC750 Pump
- added XSPC X2O 400 Pump


eXtreme Power Supply Calculator


----------



## pt (Jul 22, 2007)

ehiem s600 pump, and hd2600 series missing


----------



## mnemonik23 (Jul 24, 2007)

pt said:


> ehiem s600 pump, and hd2600 series missing


Aren't Eheim pumps AC type?

More video cards will be added soon.


----------



## KennyT772 (Jul 24, 2007)

432w I have a 580w Hiper


----------



## mandelore (Jul 24, 2007)

ohhh, nice site, but just to say opteron 185 is missing from the opty 939 socket list. but id pay $5-$6 for twice yearly use, that would be handy, because i doubt ill ever upgradea psu more than that, well, rarer than that

my rig says i need around 555W, but thats not taking into account anysort of overclocking on my 1gb 2900xt, so i think i was right to "just" upgrade from my 580W tagan psu yesterday 

ohh, what about the option, like cpu for gfx overclocking? tho id imagine all the poss combinations would make it somewhat difficult..

but i get around the missing opty185 by selecting opty 180 then just manually entering the speeds

Edit: I also had to select a default 2900xt, mines the gddr4 version with higher core speeds and memory speeds, so without taking overclocking into the equation id imagine that would suck a little extra power


----------



## mandelore (Jul 24, 2007)

_33 said:


> Says I need 530watts at 100% load everything, and I got a 600 watts.  So, when I'll get a X1950XT or XTX, I'll be at the limit!



HOLY SHIT MAN!!!! i just checked ur demo link out, running them @ 1920x12200 they look AWSOME!!! 

cant believe its all real time, smooth and fast, looks like some  pre rendered awsomeness!!

chaos theory was the first i looked at


----------



## pt (Jul 24, 2007)

mnemonik23 said:


> Aren't Eheim pumps AC type?
> 
> More video cards will be added soon.



yep


----------



## mnemonik23 (Jul 24, 2007)

mandelore said:


> ohhh, nice site, but just to say opteron 185 is missing from the opty 939 socket list. but id pay $5-$6 for twice yearly use, that would be handy, because i doubt ill ever upgradea psu more than that, well, rarer than that
> 
> my rig says i need around 555W, but thats not taking into account anysort of overclocking on my 1gb 2900xt, so i think i was right to "just" upgrade from my 580W tagan psu yesterday
> 
> ...



185 and 180 have the same TDP. I will add 185 Opty with next update as well as do more research on GDDR4 version of 2900XT.

Btw, check the prices now  I'll run them for a few days, maybe weeks? 
I'm not greedy!


----------



## mandelore (Jul 24, 2007)

hay, i purchased 1 months subscription, i have to say your price is now fab! easily worth the effort put in my friend 

Edit: the only thing is ive purchased the pro version, but i cannot access it, it still asks for me to purchase?


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jul 24, 2007)

Sweet, I only need 227 Watts ATM.


----------



## mandelore (Jul 24, 2007)

hay ben, just wondering what are your assembly overheads for custom pc building, out of curiosity..


----------



## rodneyhchef (Jul 24, 2007)

Wow, only 300W needed for my setup, although with cap ageing it looks like I would've had to change the psu anyway when I bought my new gfx card as it was 4(ish) years old (was a 400w, just got a 550 when i got the gfx card, just in case!)

Not sure how much of a difference it makes, but I'm overclocking, but only the FSB & reducing the  multiplier to maintain the default clock speed as my cpu does not overclock well (not even 2.3GHz is completely stable and it doesn't like anything above 1.7v) Have managed 225x10 on stock volts and memory timings (vs 333x13.5) So probably not worth taking into consideration.

Oh, and I don't know how mainstream this will become but my case has a 36cm side fan!


----------



## mnemonik23 (Jul 25, 2007)

mandelore said:


> hay, i purchased 1 months subscription, i have to say your price is now fab! easily worth the effort put in my friend
> 
> Edit: the only thing is ive purchased the pro version, but i cannot access it, it still asks for me to purchase?


Sometimes we get a response from PayPal not in a timely matter ...


----------



## Ben Clarke (Jul 25, 2007)

mandelore said:


> hay ben, just wondering what are your assembly overheads for custom pc building, out of curiosity..



Should'nt that be in my thread?
Anyway, if your talking abiut cost, I charge the cost of the components, and then £50 for labour, then shipping. If you are talking about how many W do I leave spare in the PSU, I always have over 200W spare.


----------



## mnemonik23 (Aug 3, 2007)

*August 3, 2007*

*August 3, 2007*


The following changes were made in Lite and Pro versions: 


*Graphics Cards:*

- added ATI HD 2900 XT 1GB GDDR4
- added ATI Radeon X1950 XT
- added NVIDIA GeForce 8300 GS
- added NVIDIA GeForce 8400 GS


*CPUs:*

Socket AM2
- added AMD Athlon X2 BE-2300 1900 MHz Brisbane
- added AMD Athlon X2 BE-2350 2100 MHz Brisbane

Socket 939
- added AMD Opteron 185 2600 MHz Denmark

- added Intel Celeron 420 1600 MHz Conroe-L
- added Intel Celeron 430 1800 MHz Conroe-L
- added Intel Celeron 440 2000 MHz Conroe-L

Socket LGA775
- added Intel Xeon 3040 1860 MHz Conroe
- added Intel Xeon 3050 2130 MHz Conroe
- added Intel Xeon X3210 B3 2133 MHz Kentsfield
- added Intel Xeon X3220 B3 2400 MHz Kentsfield
- added Intel Xeon X3210 G0 2133 MHz Kentsfield
- added Intel Xeon X3220 G0 2400 MHz Kentsfield
- added Intel Xeon X3230 2667 MHz Kentsfield

Socket 771
- added Intel Xeon E5335 2000 MHz Clovertown
- added Intel Xeon X5365 3000 MHz Clovertown
- added Intel Xeon LV 5128 1866 MHz Woodcrest
- added Intel Xeon LV 5138 2133 MHz Woodcrest
- added Intel Xeon LV 5148 2333 MHz Woodcrest
- added Intel Xeon LV L5310 1600 MHz Clovertown
- added Intel Xeon LV L5320 1866 MHz Clovertown


eXtreme Power Supply Calculator


----------



## mandelore (Aug 5, 2007)

oh cool, ill check it out since u done the update


----------



## zCexVe (Aug 5, 2007)

I need 490W.I have a 500W PSU.But I used 100 TDP,100% load and OCed CPU.Which all 3 dont come together like.Anyway I got 10W spared.


----------



## xnox202 (Aug 5, 2007)

534Ws, with my Enermax 500W. Uh, blah..


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Aug 5, 2007)

xnox202 said:


> 534Ws, with my Enermax 500W. Uh, blah..



how the heck did you do that, I ended up with 348w on mine 

Unless an x1900 takes up THAT much juice...


----------



## xnox202 (Aug 5, 2007)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> how the heck did you do that, I ended up with 348w on mine
> 
> Unless an x1900 takes up THAT much juice...



The compensation 20% thing. Without it, its still 504W though. Hmm, see? I really need a new PSU I think. This PSU won't gonna last any longer than 2 years from now. It's already about 1 year old now.


----------



## mnemonik23 (Sep 3, 2007)

*eXtreme Outer Vision introduces Lifetime subscription*

*September 3, 2007* - eXtreme Outer Vision, an innovative provider of online computer
enthusiast tools, today announced a new type of eXtreme Power Supply Calculator Pro
subscription – Lifetime limited access.

"We received a number of requests from our members and online users to create a
permanent type of subscription." commented Axel Brown, Editor-in-Chief, 
eXtreme Outer Vision. "After careful consideration we agreed to create 
such subscription and allow computer enthusiasts to enjoy the 
eXtreme Power Supply Calculator Pro for many years!"

For more information on the eXtreme Power Supply Calculator, please visit the 
eXtreme Power Supply Calculator page here: 
http://www.extreme.outervision.com/psucalculator.jsp


*Sincerely,*

Olga Cordsmeyer
Owner
eXtreme Outer Vision
http://www.extreme.outervision.com


----------



## mnemonik23 (Sep 26, 2007)

*eXtreme Power Supply Calculator Update - 9/25/2007*

*September 25, 2007* 


*eXtreme Power Supply Calculator Update*


The following changes were made in Lite and Pro versions:


*RAM*

- added ability to select FB DIMMs
- added ability to select up to 32 sticks of RAM


*PCI cards*

- added TV Tuner Satelite reception card
- added TV Tuner Cable reception card
- added TV Tuner Antenna reception card


*Video Cards*

- added NVIDIA GeForce FX 5500
- added NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GT 1024MB

- added ATI Radeon HD 2400 Pro 128MB
- added ATI Radeon HD 2400 Pro 256MB
- added ATI Radeon HD 2400 Pro 512MB
- added ATI Radeon HD 2400 XT
- added ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro 256MB
- added ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro 512MB
- added ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT 256MB
- added ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT 512MB

- added ATI FireGL V3600
- added ATI FireGL V5600
- added ATI FireGL V7600
- added ATI FireGL V8600
- added ATI FireGL V8650


*CPUs*

- added Intel Xeon E5330 2133 MHz Clovertown
- added Intel Xeon E5340 2400 MHz Clovertown
- added Intel Xeon E5350 2667 MHz Clovertown
- added Intel Xeon LV L5335 2000 MHz Clovertown


- added Intel Xeon E7210 2400 MHz Tigerton
- added Intel Xeon E7220 2933 MHz Tigerton
- added Intel Xeon E7310 1600 MHz Tigerton
- added Intel Xeon E7320 2133 MHz Tigerton
- added Intel Xeon E7330 2400 MHz Tigerton
- added Intel Xeon E7340 2400 MHz Tigerton
- added Intel Xeon X7350 2933 MHz Tigerton
- added Intel Xeon LV L7345 1866 MHz Tigerton

- added Opteron 1220 2800 MHz Santa Ana
- added Opteron 1222 3000 MHz Santa Ana
- added Opteron 1222 SE 3000 MHz Santa Ana
- added Opteron 1210 HE 1800 MHz Santa Ana
- added Opteron 1212 HE 2000 MHz Santa Ana
- added Opteron 1214 HE 2200 MHz Santa Ana
- added Opteron 1216 HE 2400 MHz Santa Ana
- added Opteron 1218 HE 2600 MHz Santa Ana

- added Opteron 2218 HE 2600 MHz Santa Rosa
- added Opteron 2220 2800 MHz Santa Rosa
- added Opteron 2222 3000 MHz Santa Rosa
- added Opteron 2222 SE 3000 MHz Santa Rosa
- added Opteron 2224 SE 3200 MHz Santa Rosa
- added Opteron 8218 HE 2600 MHz Santa Rosa
- added Opteron 8220 2800 MHz Santa Rosa
- added Opteron 8222 3000 MHz Santa Rosa
- added Opteron 8222 SE 3000 MHz Santa Rosa
- added Opteron 8224 SE 3200 MHz Santa Rosa

- added Opteron 2344 HE 1700 MHz Barcelona
- added Opteron 2346 HE 1800 MHz Barcelona
- added Opteron 2347 1900 MHz Barcelona
- added Opteron 2347 HE 1900 MHz Barcelona
- added Opteron 2350 2000 MHz Barcelona
- added Opteron 8346 HE 1800 MHz Barcelona
- added Opteron 8347 1900 MHz Barcelona
- added Opteron 8347 HE 1900 MHz Barcelona
- added Opteron 8350 2000 MHz Barcelona

- added AMD Athlon 64 X2 6400+ 3200 MHz AM2 Windsor


eXtreme Power Supply Calculator


----------



## mnemonik23 (Nov 6, 2007)

*eXtreme Power Supply Calculator Update - 11/5/2007*

*November 5, 2007 * 


*eXtreme Power Supply Calculator Update*


The following changes were made in Lite and Pro versions:


*Graphics Cards*

- added NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT
- added ATI FireGL V3300
- added AATI FireGL V3350


*CPUs*

- added AMD Athlon XP 2900+ 2000 MHz Barton


*Water Cooling Kits*

- added Koolance PC4-1000
- added Koolance RP-1000


*Water Pumps*

- added Danger Den DD-CPX1
- added D-TEK DDC-3.1
- added D-TEK DDC-3.2
- added Gigabyte DP-600
- added Koolance PMP-400
- added Koolance PMP-450


eXtreme Power Supply Calculator


----------



## strick94u (Nov 6, 2007)

hmph it says I need 609 w and I have 600 w


----------



## mnemonik23 (Dec 5, 2007)

*December 5, 2007* 


*eXtreme Power Supply Calculator Update*


The following changes were made in Lite and Pro versions:


*Graphics Cards*

- added ATI Radeon HD 2900 Pro 512MB


*CPUs*

- added Intel Core 2 Extreme QX9650 3000 MHz Yorkfield XE
- added Intel Core 2 Duo E6540 2333 MHz Conroe
- added Intel Core 2 Duo E4500 2200 MHz Allendale
- added Intel Core 2 Duo E4600 2400 MHz Allendale

- added Intel Xeon E5205 1866 MHz Wolfdale-DP
- added Intel Xeon X5260 3333 MHz Wolfdale-DP
- added Intel Xeon X5272 3400 MHz Wolfdale-DP
- added Intel Xeon E5405 2000 MHz Harpertown
- added Intel Xeon E5410 2333 MHz Harpertown
- added Intel Xeon E5420 2500 MHz Harpertown
- added Intel Xeon E5430 2667 MHz Harpertown
- added Intel Xeon E5440 2833 MHz Harpertown
- added Intel Xeon E5450 3000 MHz Harpertown
- added Intel Xeon X5450 3000 MHz Harpertown
- added Intel Xeon X5460 3166 MHz Harpertown
- added Intel Xeon E5462 2800 MHz Harpertown
- added Intel Xeon E5472 3000 MHz Harpertown
- added Intel Xeon X5472 3000 MHz Harpertown
- added Intel Xeon X5482 3200 MHz Harpertown
- added Intel Xeon X5365 G0 3000 MHz Clovertown
- added Intel Xeon 3065 2333 MHz Conroe
- added Intel Xeon 3075 2667 MHz Conroe
- added Intel Xeon 3085 3000 MHz Conroe

- added Intel Pentium Dual-Core E2180 2000 MHz Allendale
- added Intel Pentium Dual-Core E2200 2200 MHz Allendale
- added Intel Celeron 220 1200 MHz Conroe-L

- added AMD Athlon X2 BE-2400 2300 MHz Brisbane


eXtreme Power Supply Calculator


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 5, 2007)

Nice update!

In the Lite version, says I need 220W with the overclock I have.


----------



## pt (Dec 5, 2007)

pls add:
laptop mobo 
mobile gfx
thanks


----------



## mnemonik23 (Jan 8, 2008)

*eXtreme Power Supply Calculator update - 01/08/2008*

*January 8, 2008*

The following changes were made: 

*Graphics Cards:*

- added NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT 256MB
- added NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTS 512MB

- added ATI Radeon HD 3850 256MB
- added ATI Radeon HD 3850 512MB
- added ATI Radeon HD 3870 


*CPUs:*

- added Intel Core 2 Duo E8200 2667 MHz Wolfdale
- added Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 3000 MHz Wolfdale
- added Intel Core 2 Duo E8500 3166 MHz Wolfdale
- added Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 2833 MHz Yorkfield
- added Intel Core 2 Quad Q9450 2667 MHz Yorkfield
- added Intel Core 2 Quad Q9300 2500 MHz Yorkfield

- added AMD Phenom 9500 2200 MHz Agena
- added AMD Phenom 9550 2200 MHz Agena
- added AMD Phenom 9600 2300 MHz Agena
- added AMD Phenom 9650 2300 MHz Agena
- added AMD Phenom 9700 2400 MHz Agena
- added AMD Phenom 9900 2600 MHz Agena


eXtreme Power Supply Calculator


----------



## mnemonik23 (Mar 13, 2008)

*eXtreme Power Supply Calculator Update - 3/12/2008*

*March 12, 2008*

The following changes were made: 

*Graphics Cards:*

- added NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GT
- added NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT 1024MB
- added ATI Radeon HD 3870 X2

*CPUs:*

- added Intel Core 2 Duo E8190 2667 MHz Wolfdale
- added Intel Celeron E1200 1600 MHz Allendale
- added Intel Xeon E3110 3000 MHz Wolfdale

- added AMD Athlon X2 4850e 2500 MHz
- added AMD Sempron 64 3800+ 2200 MHz AM2 Manilla
- added AMD Sempron 64 3000+ EE 1600 MHz AM2 Manilla
- added AMD Sempron 64 3200+ EE 1800 MHz AM2 Manilla
- added AMD Sempron 64 3400+ EE 1800 MHz AM2 Manilla
- added AMD Sempron 64 3500+ EE 2000 MHz AM2 Manilla
- added AMD Sempron 64 LE-1100 1900 MHz AM2 Sparta
- added AMD Sempron 64 LE-1150 2000 MHz AM2 Sparta
- added AMD Sempron 64 LE-1200 2100 MHz AM2 Sparta
- added AMD Sempron 64 LE-1250 2200 MHz AM2 Sparta
- added AMD Sempron 64 LE-1300 2300 MHz AM2 Sparta

*Pro version:*

Added ability to select 3-Way SLI and Quad CrossFire X in Pro version.

eXtreme Power Supply Calculator Lite


----------



## Mussels (Mar 13, 2008)

nice updates, seriously.


----------



## candle_86 (Mar 13, 2008)

can yall add in the 8800GS


----------



## mnemonik23 (Mar 13, 2008)

Mussels said:


> nice updates, seriously.


Thanks!



candle_86 said:


> can yall add in the 8800GS


Will be added with next update. Thanks for the heads up! I knew I missed something...


----------



## mnemonik23 (Apr 10, 2008)

*April 9, 2008*

*eXtreme Power Supply Calculator Update*

The following changes were made: 

*Graphics Cards:*

- added NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GX2
- added NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GTX
- added NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GS 384MB
- added ATI RADEON HD 3650 256MB
- added ATI RADEON HD 3650 512MB
- added ATI RADEON HD 3450
- added ATI RADEON HD 3470


*CPUs:*

- added AMD Phenom 8400 2100 MHz Toliman
- added AMD Phenom 8600 2300 MHz Toliman
- added AMD Phenom 9100e 1800 MHz Agena
- added AMD Phenom 9750 2400 MHz Agena
- added AMD Phenom 9850 2500 MHz Agena
- added AMD Athlon 64 X2 5400+ 2800 MHz AM2 Brisbane
- added Intel Xeon L5410 2333 MHz Harpertown
- added Intel Xeon L5420 2500 MHz Harpertown
- updated list of AMD Athlon 64 X2 processors for socket 939


*TEC Coolers:*

- added CoolIT Systems Freezone Elite
- added CoolIT Systems Boreas MTEC


*WC Kits:*

- added CoolIT Systems PURE CPU


power supply wattage calculator


----------



## cdawall (Apr 10, 2008)

could you add wifi cards under pci?


----------



## mnemonik23 (Apr 10, 2008)

cdawall said:


> could you add wifi cards under pci?



I think you can select an additional PCI card. But i will research PCI Wifi cards and if they consume more wattage than regular PCI card, will add them with next update.

Thanks!


----------



## cdawall (Apr 10, 2008)

no thank you! i've been wondering why it wasn't on there


----------

